# Looking for graveyard sound FX



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm looking to create a custom soundscape for my haunt. I'll be using dark ambient music mixed with sound FX to create it. I'm looking for crickets chirping, crows cawing, a gate creeking, wind howling, an owl hooting, and maybe a church bell; you know, the classic cemetery sounds. I looked at Gore Galore's cemetery CD, but didn't find it subtle enough for the effect I'm trying to achieve. If anyone could point to some good sound FX sites, I would appreciate it!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are going to mix these yourself, then finding the individual sounds should be easy.
Don't limit yourself to just "Halloween" or "Haunt" sites, pick a sound you are looking for and do a search in Google or Bing. You'll find tons of stuff. You might also look at your local public library for sound effects CDs. You may be surprised at what they have or can get.
If you are looking for something already mixed down to perfectly match what you are looking for... Good luck.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scroll down to Hauntiholik's post in the thread below. There's a link and password for a site with individual sound effects that might be of use:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36329&highlight=sound+effects


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

If you haven't checked already, YouTube tends to have good sound effects. There are users on there that have nothing but sound effect videos and clips. They usually come with download links, but if not, just Google search for a YouTube to MP3 converter. All you have to do is paste the video URL into the converter and it will turn the audio into a downloadable MP3 file for you. Completely free!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

never thought of you tube, hummm,,, going to have to check that out!


----------

